# groupon deal (dive mask w/built in video cam 80$



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Just flipping through my groupon deals and there was a dive mask w/ built in cam that sounds pretty cool.. thought I would share it here its like 50% off retail and expires today

Its called a liquid image xsc videomask d1


----------

